# dianeseminole



## dianeseminole (Feb 16, 2012)

My 4 yr. old chihuahua was just dx. with GME which is a brain disorder causing seizures. It's an autoimmune disease which I'm told is fatal. My vet put her on Prednisone and Phenobarbitol which cause many side effects. They're both metabolized in the liver . I'm looking for holistic remedies to maintain the liver. I had gotten her rabies shot in May 2011 and she started having seizures Sept. 2011. I'm told by 2 vets that it is possible the rabies vaccine is the cause. They're telling me that the rabies vaccine lasts 5yr-7yrs. but the law in Fla. states it must be done every 3yrs. They give the same dose to chihuahuas as they do for large breeds such as Labrador Retrievers. If anyone has any suggestions that would help I'd appreciate them. Diane


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Could you have your vet do a titer...blood test to "prove" immunity to Rabies instead of a rabies vacccine then submit that to the license board instead of a rabies vacc cert ?? Just an idea, this has worked for some. There is another meber on here do a holistic vet's liver diet. Check out the chi chat section. There are a couple of members here who can give good info on that...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry about your pup. Milk thistle is supposed to be good for liver support. Sue


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My dog is on phenobarbital as well...My vet told me that it takes awhile b4 the meds will harm the liver....however its irreversible when it does happen...so I am told..my vet told me to have his liver tested every 6 months...However I feel thats way to long to wait..just incase..I have my dogs blood tested every 3 months...A good quality dog food is what I am told to feed my dog...And was told that the suppliments usually don't help...I've never tried them...but if my dogs started to show liver damage I would propably try them...Good Luck

Nancy


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am in Florida and had one of my shelties exempt from all shots due to seizures. It can and must be done. Take the advice from the other posts on diet & supps too. I took my sheltie to a holistic vet who put him on the raw diet ( how I got started many years ago), Chinese herbal supps and a couple vitamin supps. It worked...he lived to be 14!


----------

